# Probably the best deal i’ve ever seen!



## John G04 (Oct 6, 2019)

What a steal! Beautiful riding condition, very rare model, probably was rode on d-day and thrown at hitler! 
https://offerup.co/2aRyCcJ5z0






I really hope this is a joke


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 6, 2019)

Dis klunker vas in zee var I am shure ofs it!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone willing to pick it up and ship it to me?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 6, 2019)

through a go fund me I embarked on raising money to film a documentary on this bike
I am finally able to fly to San Diego with a film crew and post production crew to hopefully
get a full length feature shot in about a week and get it on Net Flix.  The world needs to
know about finds like this... a rare opportunity and I wanted to be first on hand to unearth
the story .. This bike may have survived the attack on Pearl Harbor AND the death camps
for all we know!


----------



## FSH (Oct 6, 2019)

Too many W's


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 6, 2019)

the Mag sprocket came out in 1969. I'm no history major, but I think WWII was over by that time.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 7, 2019)

On my way to pick it up, thought price was too low so offered$4000 and believe it or not, he excepted it! So stooked, can't wait! See you can get deals in Cali!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 7, 2019)

well,,, at least he did not throw it away. I like those bikes, paid 20 bucks for mine in about the same shape


----------



## Whitey1736 (Oct 8, 2019)

well, those Scwinns are quite rare...not sure i've ever seen one.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 8, 2019)

Oh Spit I've heard the stories; the one that started WWII: Germany's 1938 ScvinWiser held in storage at area 51: but it's never been declassified from Top Secret *EYES ONLY*.
No doubt that's it but, it would have been stolen from there. Which means; anybody that owns it is gonna get screwed big time. FBI, National security, Parks and recreation, U name it, any and all US forces gonna kill or kidnap ya, stick in underground cell for life!

(Spit, I should have never replied in this topic!) Big brother is watching U!


----------

